# Eleaf iStick Copper plate fix



## Jaco De Bruyn (3/1/15)

The copper plate in my iStick has been pushed down by the Magma and no longer picks up any atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

Thanks @Jaco De Bruyn

Like I was saying in the introduction page this is pretty straight forward. Luckily the Istick isn't a pressed fit.

So I have some experience with this kind of behavior. Some of you might remember I had the VAMO where the Center pin spring collapsed and I made that one solid. The problem then was if you tightened it to much the whole pin would push down and nothing else would make contact with it.

They used the same rubber gunk to glue the center pin on that one as they did on the Istick. This stuff is pretty rubbery and the pin can move it arround.

so Jaco to solve your problem will take a little surgery. we will need to open the Istick. the flip side of the plate where you screw your atty to has two wires going to it. and a bunch of that rubber glue.

we will need to get rid of all this rubber glue and make sure there is nothing there. after that you can push the center pin back up to where its suppose to be.
​
Then we need to get some of the Pratley plastic appoxy, not the pratley steel as the steel one can conduct because of the metal particles

Fill the hole where the the red wire go into and try and get it in all the way down. this will lock the pin in place and prevent it from pushing down

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (3/1/15)

@Arthster I am a little nervous about performing surgery on these things how willing are you to pop this thing open and take a look for me?


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

No problem I can do. I have mine to practice on 

Its very simple and easy to be honest. 

Ill pm you my details and can get it from you on Monday?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (3/1/15)

Arthster said:


> No problem I can do. I have mine to practice on
> 
> Its very simple and easy to be honest.
> 
> Ill pm you my details and can get it from you on Monday?



Perfect thanks alot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 18656


I'm going to take the cautious route and say it's a nose hair

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm going to take the cautious route and say it's a nose hair



Or maybe its an armpit hair? hahahahaha


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Or maybe its an armpit hair? hahahahaha


Well whichever kind it is I do hope it was introduced to the scene _after_ the mod was opened up 

I see a few more now, especially around the 510 section.... I do hope @Arthster has cats

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

I found more....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

I don't know I got that photo of the interwebs.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I don't know I got that photo of the interwebs.



Dodgy 'Mericans

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I don't know I got that photo of the interwebs.


Lol, nice try @Arthster, we know it's your mod

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

Its not a pube I promise.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

